
Show HN: KivyImageViewer – A kivy Python 3 powered Image Viewer - omegarover1
https://github.com/ohlogic/kivyImageViewer
======
omegarover1
My First attempt at a kivy app programmed for the Desktop Linux. Any
suggestions on how to improve? Thanks for reading.

